# Rare color.



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

Found this Schwinn in new condition.It is a rare color called Flamingo.It is really a kool color.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 2, 2016)

you n Dave will look sweet on that


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2016)

That is in new condition! Unreal in my world. So, why did you post this in the middleweight section? I know, Momo's new Schwinn Lightweight section is a opt in section now.


----------



## dave429 (Feb 2, 2016)

That is clean! Wow, must have been hanging up since day 1. What year is that?


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2016)

Flamingo was a 77 only color.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a 77 5 speed just like that! Minty fresh!


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

Found it at the flea market for $50.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That is in new condition! Unreal in my world. So, why did you post this in the middleweight section? I know, Momo's new Schwinn Lightweight section is a opt in section now.



LOL,I thought I posted it in the new section.OOPS.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That is in new condition! Unreal in my world. So, why did you post this in the middleweight section? I know, Momo's new Schwinn Lightweight section is a opt in section now.



Forgive me Schwinners for I have sinned.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2016)

vincev said:


> Forgive me Schwinners for I have sinned.




Oops, it's forgive me sinners for I have Schwinned. That's the way it is, I'm a reborn Catholic.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 2, 2016)

Flamingo wasn't even a 1-year color, it was only offered in the first half of 1977. A dealer News Flash bulletin stated that Flamingo was discontinued in July that year. I'm curious to know the 4-digit number on the headbadge, indicating the day the bike was built.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 2, 2016)

knew that,just couldn't remember which half.


----------



## vincev (Feb 2, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> Flamingo wasn't even a 1-year color, it was only offered in the first half of 1977. A dealer News Flash bulletin stated that Flamingo was discontinued in July that year. I'm curious to know the 4-digit number on the headbadge, indicating the day the bike was built.



I will check and post tomorrow


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 2, 2016)

Just saw this one on CL about the same time Vince posted his. Looks to be same color, seller shows 77 ad with it describing the front freewheel system.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Oops, it's forgive me sinners for I have Schwinned. That's the way it is, I'm a reborn Catholic.




I want a rebuilt Cadillac.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 3, 2016)

Suburban 5's are one of my favorite electro forged lightweights from the 70s era.


----------



## momo608 (Feb 8, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> That is in new condition! Unreal in my world. So, why did you post this in the middleweight section? I know, Momo's new Schwinn Lightweight section is a opt in section now.




That's a heavy load! Please do not consider it my section. I think the time was right for it to be included and I suppose I feel some obligation to help make it work since I pushed for it, but not for a minute do I want anyone to think it's mine. Hell, I don't even like having the last word on threads. I'm a back of the classroom kind of guy.


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 8, 2016)

That is one sweet ride, learn me something new everyday here.    Now if my lady don't see this I won't have to find her one!


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> That is one sweet ride, learn me something new everyday here.    Now if my lady don't see this I won't have to find her one!



If I find another I will let you know.lol


----------



## Iverider (Feb 8, 2016)

vincev said:


> If I find another I will let you know.lol




Similar color and only $100!
http://bloomington.craigslist.org/bik/5431757913.html


----------

